# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  EEUU lo hace oficial, quieren ser un país impulsado por energía solar

## termopar

MINISTRO DE INDUSTRIA!!! lea, comprenda y escuche:




> Por primera vez, el gobierno de Barack Obama está anunciando una agresiva iniciativa, que busca que todos los norteamericanos adopten el uso de energía solar en sus hogares, iniciando principalmente por aquellos de bajos recursos.
> El acceso a la energia solar en los EE.UU. es ahora una ley
> La oficina de comunicación de la Casa Blanca acaba de publicar una iniciativa de ley, que está diseñada para que las personas tengan acceso a instalaciones basadas en energía solar, así como la creación de nuevos puestos de trabajo dentro de esta creciente industria. Para ello, están anunciando una larga lista de acciones que entrarán en vigor en los próximos meses.
> Entre los puntos más importantes, nos encontramos con una meta de instalación de al menos 300 megavatios de energía solar y otros tipos de energías renovables. Para conseguir esto, el gobierno arrancará con proyectos hacia viviendas con algún subsidio por parte del gobierno federal, es decir, algo similar a lo que ocurre en Sacramento, California, desde hace algunos meses, donde han regalado 1.600 paneles a familias de bajos recursos.
> El proyecto de la Casa Blanca de igual forma, se enfoca en aquellos que no pueden pagar un panel ni su instalación, por ello han conseguido que organizaciones en 20 estados estén por arrancar 260 proyectos de energía solar. La parte importante de estos proyectos, es que serán financiados por algunas instituciones, pero principalmente saldrán del presupuesto destinado a energía, ya que trabajarán bajo la lógica de que a menor consumo, mayores recursos, recursos que invertirán en estos proyectos.
> 
> Todos estas iniciativas están avaladas por el Departamento de Vivienda y Desarrollo Urbano de los Estados Unidos (HUD), y serán quienes estén a cargo de la supervisión y la asistencia técnica, mientras que la Administración de Vivienda Federal (FHA) será la responsable de la administración del presupuesto y su asignación a las comunidades y compañías involucradas.
> Otro involucrado es el Departamento de Educación, quienes serán los encargados de la capacitación hacia el sector, para así estandarizar a toda la industria encargada de energías renovables. Con esto, el gobierno federal de los Estados Unidos está proyectando una base de cerca de un millón de nuevos empleos directos y más de dos millones de forma indirecta.
> Por primera vez, el gobierno de Barack Obama está anunciando una agresiva iniciativa, que busca que todos los norteamericanos adopten el uso de energía solar en sus hogares, iniciando principalmente por aquellos de bajos recursos.
> ...


referencias:
http://www.xataka.com/energia/estado...-energia-solar
https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press...e-solar-access

----------


## F. Lázaro

Todo lo que suponga apoyar el uso de energías renovables a nivel doméstico y potenciar el autoconsumo me parece perfecto, chapeau por ellos. Pero más que querer ser un país impulsado por energía solar, yo más bien lo veo como un simple gesto hacia por las renovables, me explico:




> Entre los puntos más importantes, nos encontramos con una meta de instalación de al menos 300 megavatios de energía solar y otros tipos de energías renovables.


Potenciar 300 MW en energía solar en un sistema como el de EEUU, que según Wikipedia tienen una capacidad de generación en verano superior a 1 TW, esos 300 MW es una capacidad ínfima, un 0,0003% y redondeando al alza. Si esa es la meta del programa en cuestión, yo lo veo como un simple gesto, un quedar bien para la opinión pública más que otra cosa, pues su impacto total sobre el sistema realmente será prácticamente nulo.

EDIT: Por cierto, he movido el tema a Energía sacándolo del sub-foro Nuclear.

----------

Jonasino (11-jul-2015),Varanya (16-jul-2015)

----------


## termopar

Completamente de acuerdo. En todo caso, significar que es otro país más que abre el paso a la generación distribuida. Sin poner pegas ni tasas ni gaitas. Ese es, para mi el punto principal.  Y por cierto	, me parece bien la nueva ubicación

----------


## Jonasino

Me parece estupendo aunque sólo sea un guiño o declaración de principios. Por algo se empieza, que EEUU no se caracterizaba precisamente por su aficion a las renovables al tener otras fuentes a precios que ya quisieramos los demás.

----------

